# Mystery Pocket Watch- Can Anyone Help me name the Maker???



## tick-tock-tittle-tattle (Aug 4, 2018)

I am wondering if anyone can help me 'pin the tail on the donkey' with a pocket watch that came in a bundle of watches I bought.

I have gone down my usual routes of trying to get info on the movement and the case, and I have come up with nothing.

It was made between 1880 and 1933 (stamped with grouse), but, my guess is around 1900. the case has a 'linked chain' logo which I guess is the case makers mark and the movement has a capital i within a diamond stamped on the barrel bridge.

I would appreciate any help as I am totally lost with this one.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I feel that we need more pictures for this one, including pictures of the face (including the crown) and the movement. I also wonder if the intriguing chain link mark is engraved or stamped - the latter being indicative of a mark from a manufacturer/retailer.


----------



## tick-tock-tittle-tattle (Aug 4, 2018)

> I feel that we need more pictures for this one, including pictures of the face (including the crown) and the movement. I also wonder if the intriguing chain link mark is engraved or stamped - the latter being indicative of a mark from a manufacturer/retailer.


 I currently have the watch in bits, and, the case was missing the crystal, but, I'll get it put back together and get some more photos on here. The chain link is stamped, but, I have had no luck finding that mark anywhere on the usual sites I go on.

It wasn't an expensive watch, but, I sometimes like the history of the watch more than I like the watch.

Thanks for the reply


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I haven't yet managed to find out anything about your watch, @tick-tock-tittle-tattle ; very frustrating...

Like you, the actual cost of a watch doesn't really make any difference to me when researching because as far as I am concerned - a mystery watch is always worth researching in my book.


----------



## tick-tock-tittle-tattle (Aug 4, 2018)

> I haven't yet managed to find out anything about your watch, @tick-tock-tittle-tattle ; very frustrating...
> 
> Like you, the actual cost of a watch doesn't really make any difference to me when researching because as far as I am concerned - a mystery watch is always worth researching in my book.


 I have only found an 'M' and a 'W' in the diamond, and, nothing with the 'chain link' makers mark. The dial is blank so there are no clues there.

I will take some photos f the watch 'in bits' as there maybe something you can see that make the difference. I don't have much knowledge of pocket watches to be very honest so it doesn't take much for me to be out of my depth.

It is a puzzling one but I own another watch which I may have to pick your brains about when I get this one sorted.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

You and I have had the same luck with your watch - a W and an M in the diamond, but no I. Oh well, one can't always get to the bottom of a watch identification though the "chase" is always exciting. I look forward to trying my luck at identifying your other watch. :biggrin:


----------



## tick-tock-tittle-tattle (Aug 4, 2018)

> You and I have had the same luck with your watch - a W and an M in the diamond, but no I. Oh well, one can't always get to the bottom of a watch identification though the "chase" is always exciting. I look forward to trying my luck at identifying your other watch. :biggrin:


 I have some pictures of the other watch, I'll put those on as we are having no luck with the other one. :biggrin:


----------

